# ¿Voltaje negativo con una pila/batería?



## MikeLunatiko (Jun 9, 2008)

Hola, gentes 

Me preguntaba si hay alguna forma posible de, a partir de una pila de 9V (por ejemplo), poder tener tres terminales, uno de 9V, otro de 0V, y otro de -9V. O, aunque fuera, uno a 4'5V, otro a 0V, y otro a -4'5V (a la mitad de la fuente de contínua, o un pelín más bajo todavía).

Es que necesito alimentar un operacional, pero no tengo una fuente que de voltajes negativos 



Salu2, y gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 9, 2008)

Hay varias posibilidades, todo depende de la aplicacion y el consumo, pon en el buscador del foro "fuente virtual"


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 9, 2008)

Hola.
Hace un tiempo atrás, encontré este circuito, pero no recuerdo donde.
Se usa para amplificador operacionales de fuentes + / - .
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## MikeLunatiko (Jun 9, 2008)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> Hace un tiempo atrás, encontré este circuito, pero no recuerdo donde.
> Se usa para amplificador operacionales de fuentes + / - .



Ok, muchas gracias, lo probaré a ver qué tal


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 10, 2008)

MikeLunatiko dijo:
			
		

> Hola, gentes
> 
> Me preguntaba si hay alguna forma posible de, a partir de una pila de 9V (por ejemplo), poder tener tres terminales, uno de 9V, otro de 0V, y otro de -9V. O, aunque fuera, uno a 4'5V, otro a 0V, y otro a -4'5V (a la mitad de la fuente de contínua, o un pelín más bajo todavía).
> 
> ...



Buenas, para eso lo único es hacer un inversor alimentado con la pila y sacar la tensión negativa
con respecto al cero de la misma , hay circuitos híbridos comerciales que hacen eso, no recuerdo la nomenclatura, pero se emplean en diseños que requieren un "cero" negativo en TTL

un saludo


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 10, 2008)

Y yo una vez hice algo que  tildaran de "CHANCHADA", pero bue era para mi y solo para mi.

Habri cuidadosamente la bateria de 9v y a dentro adivina lo que encontre , saque un punto + o - medio y listo, arme todo de nuevo, un poco de cinta y listo. SAludos


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 10, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Y yo una vez hice algo que  tildaran de "CHANCHADA", pero bue era para mi y solo para mi.
> 
> Habri cuidadosamente la bateria de 9v y a dentro adivina lo que encontre , saque un punto + o - medio y listo, arme todo de nuevo, un poco de cinta y listo. SAludos



Hombe¡¡ pues claro, todas las PILAS como su nombre dice son acumulación ( o PILAS)  en serie de elementos leclanchee de 1,5v , dentro tienen unidas varias unidades de 1,5v en el caso de la que nos ocupa tiene 6 elementos justo en la unión de tres  encuentras los 4,5v con respecto al negativo, si haces este punto el COMUN tienes 4,5v positivos y 4,5 v negativos


----------



## Psyco83 (Jun 27, 2008)

MikeLunatiko dijo:
			
		

> elaficionado dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola a todos... MikeLunatiko como te fue? te funcionó el circuito que te facilitó el compañero "elaficionado" yo lo tengo pero con otros valores, la verdad nunca lo construí pero me interesa saber tu experiencia, algo que le falto comentar a elaficionado es que este circuito no entrega mucha corriente, aproximadamente 20mA pero creo que no es nada complicado añadirle un transistor que soporte la carga que maneje, claro que es muy independiente de si se usa en amplificador operacionales para manejo de señales ya que ahí no se requiere de tanta corriente pero para mantener fresquito y tranquilo el 555 me parece buena .

Saludos


----------



## Jazz_Light (Jun 28, 2008)

No será más simple comprar dos pilas iguales, ponerlas en serie y sacar los 0V del punto donde se unen?


----------



## electroaficionado (Jun 28, 2008)

Es justamente lo que entraba a decir.. . Siemrpe y cuando entre más de una pila en el artefacto, por supuesto.


----------



## Psyco83 (Jun 29, 2008)

Sin ánimo de ofender a nadie o de crear "controversia" creo yo que por algo nuestra tan querida comunidad se llama "Foros de Electrónica" y la razón de este es la de aprender o solucionar algún inconveniente mediante la electrónica; además de que me parece un insulto a nuestro compañero MikeLunatiko ya que él fue, creo yo, muy claro en su pedido de querer hacerlo con una sola pila como para darle la "genial" idea de que use 2 de estas.

Saludos.


----------



## eidtech (Jun 29, 2008)

MikeLunatiko dijo:
			
		

> Me preguntaba si hay alguna forma posible de, a partir de una pila de 9V *(por ejemplo)*, poder tener tres terminales, uno de 9V, otro de 0V, y otro de -9V. O, aunque fuera, uno a 4'5V, otro a 0V, y otro a -4'5V






			
				Psyco83 dijo:
			
		

> además de que me parece un insulto a nuestro compañero MikeLunatiko ya que él fue, creo yo, muy claro en su pedido de querer hacerlo con una sola pila como para darle la "genial" idea de que use 2 de estas.




Psyco, el compañero no esta restringiendo a que la batería sea de 9V, dijo por ejemplo, lo cual representa una posibilidad entre varias. Por lo tanto no encuentro el _insulto _al compañero.

Un convertidor DC-DC es otra buena opción, como por ejemplo un ICL7660 o un MAX660 (depende de tu demanda de corriente), son ideales para invertir el voltaje, con componentes minimos, 1 Circuito Integrado y 2 Capacitores.


----------



## Psyco83 (Jun 29, 2008)

MikeLunatiko dijo:
			
		

> Me preguntaba si hay alguna forma posible de, a partir de *una* pila de 9V (por ejemplo), poder tener tres terminales, uno de 9V, otro de 0V, y otro de -9V. O, aunque fuera, uno a 4'5V, otro a 0V, y otro a -4'5V (a la mitad de la fuente de contínua, o un pelín más bajo todavía).



Hola amigo *eidtech*, discrepo contigo un poco ya que a mi parecer el compañero *MikeLunatiko*, al referirse a la pila de 9v y agregar entre lineas q es un _ejemplo_ se refiere a que puede ser esta fuente u otra de cualquier tipo y voltaje pero eso si, solo *una*.
Lo que me parece mal a mi es que se le dé una solución tan simple como las de los compañeros *Jazz_Light* y *electroaficionado* ya que no creo que el autor de este tema sea tonto como para no haber pensado esta solución. Es mi parecer y no hablo por el compañero MikeLunatico ya que puedo estar equivocado.

Saludos y disculpen.


----------



## electroaficionado (Jun 29, 2008)

Aqui soluciones, se dan todas las que se puedan.

A veces la solución más simple y económica no es la que a uno primero se le ocurre.
Yo no conozco el nivel de MikeLunatico. No se que se le ocurrio ni lo que se le puede ocurrir.
Mas de una vez alguien necesita una resistencia y se le propone una fuente regulada con proteccion contra cortocircuitos.

Segun lo que dijo, se entendió que eso serviria, que sea el quien decida.

Ahora, si me parece mal tildar a alguien de tonto porque no se le ocurra esa solución, ya que es ofender a mucha gente.

Saludos.


----------



## Jazz_Light (Jun 30, 2008)

Psyco83, si yo tuviera ese problema, lo solucionaría de ese modo. Por qué tendría que dar como solución algo que yo no haría?


----------



## Psyco83 (Jun 30, 2008)

Bueno, bueno.... en verdad dejemos esto a un lado porq se está saliendo del tema en verdad me retracto y pido disculpas a todos después de leer un punto muy importante que anota *electroaficionado*.


> Ahora, si me parece mal tildar a alguien de tonto porque no se le ocurra esa solución, ya que es ofender a mucha gente.


En todo caso fue un lapsus brutus del que no me justifico. Espero sepan disculparme ya que todos tenemos ideas y puntos de vista diferentes

Saludos.


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 1, 2008)

MikeLunatiko dijo:
			
		

> Hola, gentes
> 
> Me preguntaba si hay alguna forma posible de, a partir de una pila de 9V (por ejemplo), poder tener tres terminales, uno de 9V, otro de 0V, y otro de -9V. O, aunque fuera, uno a 4'5V, otro a 0V, y otro a -4'5V (a la mitad de la fuente de contínua, o un pelín más bajo todavía).
> 
> ...



Buenas, se me ocurre que podrías usar dos cargadores de teléfono (de esos que nos sobran a todos) los pones en serie y el punto central lo haces el común o GND y tienes con respecto a ese punto una tensión negativa y otra positiva, le colocas a cada uno un regulador 78005/79005 y ya tienes tu fuente dual para hacer practicas con +5 y -5
Un saludo


----------



## Riandres (Feb 10, 2009)

El circuito funciona bien, pero asi como esta es muy lento en alcanzar el voltaje máximo, el cual se podria calcular como el voltaje que da la fuente menos la caída de tensión por el diodo que sería mas o menos, 0.7V, yo solucione la velocidad con la que llegue a este valor, lo que se necesita es invertir las resistencias del 555, y asi dura mas tiempo en un nivel alto de tension y menos en un bajo, lo que garantiza que el condensador se cargue mas rapido, y en el ciclo donde se hace 0 el voltaje, se descargue muy poco, espero esto les sea de utilidad.


----------



## santyfox23 (Abr 5, 2009)

Hola a todos soy un poco nuevo y buscando encontre este circuito que genera una fuente simetrica espero les sirva, yo la monte y funciona perfectamente


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 5, 2009)

Por ser el primer post te agradezco a nombre del foro el aporte, pero ese tema y ese esquema ya se trato en varias oportunidades, estas son algunas pero hay mas.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21732.html
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about5262.html
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=8973

Saludos y bienvenido a la comunidad


----------



## fernandob (Abr 5, 2009)

Psyco83 dijo:
			
		

> Sin ánimo de ofender a nadie o de crear "controversia" creo yo que por algo nuestra tan querida comunidad se llama "Foros de Electrónica" y la razón de este es la de aprender o solucionar algún inconveniente mediante la electrónica; además de que me parece un insulto a nuestro compañero MikeLunatiko ya que él fue, creo yo, muy claro en su pedido de querer hacerlo con una sola pila como para darle la "genial" idea de que use 2 de estas.
> 
> Saludos.





lo de poner 2 pilas SI ES UNA RESPUESTA.

Y dije "una " respuesta , no "la respuesta" .
he visto como esta lleno de electronicos que gustan de complicarse la vida, asiq ue decir lo obvio NO es una tonteria, todo lo contrario.
SI SUPIESEN el alma de la electronica, EL ARTE de la electronica es lograr la misma funcion de la forma mas simple posible, hoy dia conla electronica masiva que hay , en un chip muchisimas cosas ese concepto se  pierde.

2 baterias de 9 v de las chicas, recargables empaquetadas en el equipo con un cargador super sencillo son la meor solucion, entre otras cosas por que simplifico la electronica y ppor que se logra mas capacidad y mejor rendimiento (cualquier divisor o tipo de fuente les consumira energia inutil) .
lo e karapalida se vuelve bueno si necesitas 4,5 + 4,5 pero usando una fija recargable, sino cada vez que de agota debes andar haciendo todo ese lio.


ahora si quieren hacer un circuito electronico para, a partir de una unica tension lograr una dual del tipo que uqieran me parece muy interesante que lo desarrollen.

pero descalificar LA MEJOR OPCION , la mas sencilla, es una tonteria.

PD.: si yo hago una pregunta y me sale alguien con una respuesta logica, sencillisima, que casi me hace quedar como un tonto ...........LE AGRADECERIA ENORMEMENTE , por que me hace ver algo que no veia, APRENDO .
cualquier ayuda la agradezco , pero siempre es por lo menos para mi mas interesante una solucion sencilla que una compleja, no solo por que al ser sencilla la realizo mas facil, sino por que me abre a un concepto que no tenia .


----------



## DANDY (Feb 9, 2010)

*elaficionado* pienso usar tu circuito para alimentar tres opamp lm324 viendo el datasheet dice que consumen maximo 3mA cada uno... tengo una duda y espero que alguien me la responda, en el circuito que muestras me parece que se reducira la vida del condensador puesto que trabaja con 0-1 y estoy medio perdido en esto no se cuantos uC ( microcoulomb) me podra aceptar el condesador de 22uf de salida sin acortarle la vida, alguna idea?


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 9, 2010)

Hola.

Usa 100uF en lugar de 22uF.
Sobre el tiempo de vida de un elemento o dispositivo lo determina el fabricante.
Lo improtante es que el elemento o disposito trabaje dentro del régimen apropiado que indica la hoja de datos (no exceder los límites máximos).

Por ejemplo el voltaje de nominal de un condensador (el que está indicado en su cubierta) siempre debe ser mayor que el votlaje de la fuente de alimentación, aunque nunca llegue a trabajar a dicho voltaje de alimentación.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DANDY (Feb 9, 2010)

*elaficionado* alguna vez lei que el tiempo de vida se acorta bastante cuando descargas un condensador bruscamente ... acabo de hacer una simulacion en microsegundos y me doy con la sorpresa que el condensador no se descarga rapidamente y que la descarga solo depende de lo que pongas en la salida estoy contento por que sé que me durará muchos años de vida (aunque creo que consumira mas de normal cuando el 555 mande su 1 logico ya que el condensador al inicio se comporta casi como un circuito cerrado al momento de cargarlo bruscamente)


----------



## mauroffx (May 21, 2012)

santyfox23 dijo:


> Hola a todos soy un poco nuevo y buscando encontre este circuito que genera una fuente simetrica espero les sirva, yo la monte y funciona perfectamente



lo voy a probar, los BD135 son la salvación, necesito corrientes mayores a 2A. Con el 741 no podría.

Lo pruebo y respondo otra vez.

Saludos! Gracias por la info!


----------



## mauroffx (May 21, 2012)

mauroffx dijo:


> lo voy a probar, los BD135 son la salvación, necesito corrientes mayores a 2A. Con el 741 no podría.
> 
> Lo pruebo y respondo otra vez.
> 
> Saludos! Gracias por la info!



(corregido)

Probado, funciona ok, los BD tienen corriente nominal de 1.5A, se consiguen tensiones ±1/2 Vin. En mi caso alimente con 12V obtuve 6+6 3A.

Gracias por el aporte, me sirvió muchicimo!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 21, 2012)

mauroffx dijo:


> Probado, funciona ok, los BD tienen corriente nominal de 3A. En mi caso alimente con 12V obtuve 6+6.



3A para un BD139 o BD135 es mucho esto transistores con toda la fuerza trabajan a 1A con 6Volts y hasta hay nomas.

saludos


----------

